# App issues



## GettinSquare (Jan 4, 2019)

This morning the app poped up the screen that asks if you want to stay online, the one you get after refusing 3 jobs in a row. Thing is, I hadn’t refused any jobs. 

WTF?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

it probably never registered that you went offline


----------



## GettinSquare (Jan 4, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> it probably never registered that you went offline


I hadn't tried to go offline nor did I want to.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GettinSquare said:


> This morning the app poped up the screen that asks if you want to stay online, the one you get after refusing 3 jobs in a row. Thing is, I hadn't refused any jobs.
> 
> WTF?


It's a holiday weekend even the app goes on vacation.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

I had this happen once, turned out that the jobs I refused at the end of the previous shift carried over.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> It's a holiday weekend even the app goes on vacation.


Here in Australia we do not have a day of remembrance for those who have died in military service for the United States.


----------

